# "Perfekter" Gamingmonitor gesucht



## 5partan_93 (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum,
ich suche den "perfekten" Spielemonitor. Mir ist klar, dass es den nicht für jeden Geschmack gibt, mir soll es in diesem Threat eher darum gehen, einen passenden Monitor für MEIN System zu finden.
Mein System:

ASUS Maximus VII Ranger
I7-4770K (OC, wassergekühlt)
R9 290 CF (OC, wassergekühlt)
Seasonic X-750 Netzteil
G.Skill TridentX (2400 MHz) RAM (8GB)

Es stellt sich nun die Frage, was wichtiger ist. Sollen es mehr Hz sein, oder doch lieber WQHD? Eines ist klar, 27 Zoll sollen es in jedem Fall sein. Die Meinungen bei der Monitorwahl gehen teils so weit auseinander, dass ich hier lieber direkt nach Vorschlägen frage. Wenn man die Option zu 3D Gaming hätte, wäre das auch nicht schlecht. Ich stehe jetzt eben mit diesem neu aufgebauten Rechner da und produziere so viel FPS-Überschuss, dass definitiv ein neuer Monitor her muss. Man beachte, ich nutze derzeit noch einen Samsung Syncmaster P2450 (der hat jetzt bestimmt schon 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel). Es sollte also schon einen (einige) große(n) Unterschied(e) zu meinem bisherigen Gerät geben.
Ich danke schon im Voraus für eure (hoffentlich konstruktiven) Beiträge.
PS: Ich spiele hauptsächlich Shooter, daher sind ein(e) niedrige Reaktionszeit sowie Inputlag erwünscht. Sollte ich vielleicht doch warten, bis dieser neue Monitor von ASUS, mit WQHD und (ich glaube es waren) 120 Hz rauskommt (der war für Q2 2014 gemeldet)?
MfG,
5partan_93


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2014)

Ich persönlich würde zum Asus VG278HE greifen. Mit seiner 144Hz Technik ist er ideal für Shooter:
ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Alternative WQHD:
LG Electronics 27EA83-D, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## 5partan_93 (19. Mai 2014)

Hi Painkilller. Den ASUS habe ich auch schon öfters in Betracht gezogen, jedoch würde ich gerne "für die Zukunft gerüstet sein", sprich nach Möglichkeit WQHD an Bord zu haben. Daher gefällt mir der LG da schon besser. Ich frage mich, wie lange sich ASUS mit dem "Asus ROG Swift PG278Q" Zeit lässt. Das wäre wirklich ein toller Monitor, was mein(s)t du/ihr?


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2014)

Der Monitor klingt an sich schon gut, allerdings hat er nur ein TN-Panel verbaut. Das ist meiner Meinung nach die Schwachstelle an dem Gerät. Asus spricht zwar von einem _very high quality TN Panel_, allerdings sagt das alleine noch gar nichts aus.


----------



## Ion (19. Mai 2014)

Wie wäre es mit einem Koreaner?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html

Mit denen ist auch 4K-Downsampling möglich


----------



## Weltan (19. Mai 2014)

Wenn du das Geld hast (mehr als 500 Euro) und ein paar Monate warten kannst... (ROG Swift)


----------



## 5partan_93 (19. Mai 2014)

Hmm, ich kenne mich auf dem Gebiet einfach zu wenig aus, als dass ich hier jetzt irgendetwas zur Qualität beider Panelarten sagen könnte. Ich lese nur jedes Mal in den Artikeln darüber. Kannst du da aus eigener Erfahung sprechen, welche Panel am besten zum Spielen geeignet sind? Ich dachte immer, bei anderen (als TN-) Panels gibt es zu viele Probleme mit dem Inputlag und/oder den Reaktionszeiten?
Ich möchte jetzt nicht rassistisch klingen, aber ein Koreaner o.O? Sind die nicht in jeder Hinsicht "billig"?
Nachtrag: Eigentlich kommt alles irgendwie aus China, da sind Vorurteile vielleicht eher unangebracht.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2014)

Wenn du hauptsächlich Shooter spielst, würde ich schon nen 120Hz+ nehmen.
Das Ganze funktioniert zwar auch auf nem 60Hz Monitor, ich finde 144Hz doch angenehmer.
Kannst ja auf den Asus ROG Swift warten oder du guckst dir zusätzlich zum VG278HE noch den BenQ XL2720Z an.


----------



## Fiftdey (19. Mai 2014)

Na klar ist die Verarbeitung bei den Koreaner billiger aber ich weiß ja auch nicht was dein Monitor alles können soll.. Er steht bei mir auf dem Tisch, bekommt normal Spannung aus der Dose & ist über dvi an die graka angeschlossen.. Dann noch auf 120hz getaktet & Gut ist! Das Panel ist das von samsung. Schöne Farben & hässlich sieht der Monitor nicht aus.. Das für 240€ ist ein traum! Zuzüglich noch Versand & zoll


----------



## 5partan_93 (19. Mai 2014)

Ich habe nochmal mit einem Bekannten geredet und habe meine Meinung jetzt geändert. Ich denke, JoM79 hat Recht. Ich belasse es bei der FullHD Auflösung und gehe eher in Richtung höhere Herzzahl.


Der Bekannte hat den kleinen Bruder (24 Zoll) des "ASUS VG278HE" und ich war mit dem mehr als zufrieden. Ich denke, bis sich WQHD bzw. 4K durchsetzen und die Grafikkarten auch flächendeckend genug leisten, wird noch einige Zeit ins Land gehen. Und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, finde ich das Bild eines QHD Monitors im Vergleich zu einem guten FullHD nicht so viel besser. Wenn man dann noch betrachtet, was man für einen Monitor mit so einer hohen Auflösung zahlt (den "sehr kleinen" Aufpreis, was die PC-Komponenten angeht mal ganz außer Acht gelassen), steht das in keiner Relation mehr.
Wenn ich einen FullHD mit 144 Hz kaufe, dann kann ich diese dann sogar voll ausreizen.


----------



## Ion (19. Mai 2014)

5partan_93 schrieb:


> Der Bekannte hat den kleinen Bruder (24 Zoll) des "ASUS VG278HE" und ich war mit dem mehr als zufrieden. Ich denke, bis sich WQHD bzw. 4K durchsetzen und die Grafikkarten auch flächendeckend genug leisten, wird noch einige Zeit ins Land gehen. Und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, finde ich das Bild eines QHD Monitors im Vergleich zu einem guten FullHD nicht so viel besser. Wenn man dann noch betrachtet, was man für einen Monitor mit so einer hohen Auflösung zahlt (den "sehr kleinen" Aufpreis, was die PC-Komponenten angeht mal ganz außer Acht gelassen), steht das in keiner Relation mehr.
> Wenn ich einen FullHD mit 144 Hz kaufe, dann kann ich diese dann sogar voll ausreizen.


 Ich schätze du meinst den hier, oder? 
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C)
Für meinen QNIX 1440´er habe ich gerade mal 316€ bezahlt, habe dazu kein billiges TN-Panel, gescheite Blinkwinkel, die Möglichkeit ihn auf 120Hz zu übertakten und Downsampling mit 4K geht auch - meistens flüssig mit einer GTX 780 (hängt natürlich vom Spiel und den gewählten Einstellungen ab).
Für mich sind die BenQ oder Asus TFT´s daher maßlos überteuert!

Und wenn du einen 1440p Monitor hast, bedeutet das ja noch lange nicht, dass du auch mit dieser Auflösung zocken musst, du kannst auch in 1080p spielen oder eben in 4K.


Es hängt eben von deinen Anforderungen ab:
Bei mir steht Bildqualität vor schnelleren Hz-Zahlen - Shooter sehen trotzdem 1A aus und vorm viel gewarten Input-Lag spüre ich rein gar nichts


----------



## 5partan_93 (19. Mai 2014)

Ja, den meine ich. Das schein so eine Sache für sich zu sein, jeder hat eine andere Auffassung von gut/schlecht etc. 
Was ich meine ist Folgendes. Bis sich WQHD und/oder 4K in der Spielewelt durchgesetzt haben, geht noch einige Zeit ins Land. Jetzt sind diese Monitore sündhaft teuer, aber nur, bis das ganze zum Mainstream wird. Bis dahin wird mein kompletter Rechner aber auch schon wieder veraltet sein. Dann empfindet jeder auch noch anders, was Inputlag etc angeht, das macht die ganze Geschichte hier nicht wirklich einfacher. =D


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Für meinen QNIX 1440´er habe ich gerade mal 316€ bezahlt, habe dazu kein billiges TN-Panel, gescheite Blinkwinkel, die Möglichkeit ihn auf 120Hz zu übertakten und Downsampling mit 4K geht auch - meistens flüssig mit einer GTX 780 (hängt natürlich vom Spiel und den gewählten Einstellungen ab).
> Für mich sind die BenQ oder Asus TFT´s daher maßlos überteuert!


 
Also ich habe für meinen XL2720Z gerade mal 60€ mehr bezahlt und da brauch ich nichts übertakten.
Ausserdem bietet er eine Höhenverstellung, die ich nicht mehr missen möchte.
Über die Garantie müssen wir ja mal Ausnahmsweise nicht reden.


----------



## CoreLHD (19. Mai 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ich habe für meinen XL2720Z gerade mal 60€ mehr bezahlt und da brauch ich nichts übertakten.
> Ausserdem bietet er eine Höhenverstellung, die ich nicht mehr missen möchte.
> Über die Garantie müssen wir ja mal Ausnahmsweise nicht reden.


 
Dafür hast du aber nur 1080p und nicht WQHD wie beim QNIX. Ich würde persönlich den QNIX nehmen. Kostet wenn es gut kommt nur ~300 Euro mit Zoll. Dann hast du WQHD, und kannst ihn auf 120Hz übertakten: Qnix QX2710 | eBay


----------



## 5partan_93 (19. Mai 2014)

Der Benq XL2720Z gefällt mir auch sehr gut, aber er ist im Vergleich zu dem ASUS VG278HE teuer. Eigentlich schwanke ich gerade zwischen diesen zwei Modellen, man müsste nur mal ein Sonderangebot erwischen.
@ CoreLHD Die Frage ist, macht sich die höhere Auflösung da so stark bemerkbar? Beim Selbstversuch war das Verhälnis zwischen Bildverbesserung und Aufpreis unter aller Kanone, aber wenn diese besagten QNIX gut wären, könnte man da auch zugreifen. Aber da muss es doch einen Haken geben, wieso sind die so billig im Vgl.?


----------



## Fiftdey (19. Mai 2014)

Sag mal liest du dir auch das durch was andere schreiben!? 

Habe dir die eventuellen Haken doch geschrieben .. Versteh ich nicht..


----------



## 5partan_93 (19. Mai 2014)

Wenn die Verarbeitungsqualität bei diesen Monitoren der einzige Grund ist, weshalb sie so günstig sind, dann muss diese aber ziemlich unterste Kanone sein. Und wenn mir der Monitor kaputt geht, dann schicke ich den nach China oder was (im Leben nicht!)?


----------



## Ion (19. Mai 2014)

> Aber da muss es doch einen Haken geben, wieso sind die so billig im Vgl.?


Den gibt es nicht. Hier zahlst du nur für den Namen "Asus" locker 50-100€ drauf, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr. 
Ähnlich wie bei Apple oder Samsung mit den Smartphones, was die kosten ist abnormal 

Ich hatte vorher einen 24 Zoll "Qualitätsmonitor" von HP und jetzt den QNIX - das einzige was ich vermisse ist vielleicht die Höhenverstellbarkeit, doch da kann ich auch einfach was unter den Monitor stellen und ihn so anpassen (DIY-Methode die mMn viel Geld spart).
Sonst verzichte ich auch nichts, im Gegenteil, auf der Habenseite stehen 1440p, 4K-DS, geringer Stromverbrauch, kaum bis gar kein Input-Lag und eine richtig gute BQ (wegem guten Panel)

Wer da nicht kauft, ich weiß nicht, der lässt sich einen guten Monitor für einen guten Preis entgehen


----------



## 5partan_93 (19. Mai 2014)

Das hört sich ja alles sehr verlockend an, was du da sagst, aber ich habe da immer so ein ungutes Gefühl, genauso wenn "Made in China" draufsteht. Klar, im Endeffekt ist alles in China zusammengebastelt, was in diesen Monitoren steckt.
Höhenverstellbarkeit ist natürlich eine nette Sache und die "Markengeräte" sehen meist auch wesentlich schöner aus (m.E.). Wovor ich wirklich zurückschrecke, ist eine Bestellung im Ausland, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es da zwangsläufig im Falle eines Defektes zu Problemen mit der Garantieabwicklung kommt (da steht zwar, dass man ein Jahr Gewährleistung hat, aber das ist denke ich in der Realität ein großes Problem).


----------



## Rabber (19. Mai 2014)

Samsung und LG kommen auch aus Korea.


5partan_93 schrieb:


> Bis sich WQHD und/oder 4K in der Spielewelt durchgesetzt haben, geht noch einige Zeit ins Land.


Naja bei 144FPS@144Hz brauchst du rein theoretisch auch mehr als das doppelte an Leistung was du für 60FPS@60Hz brauchst.Die Auflösung 2560 x 1440 ist nur 50% höher als 1920 x 1080 daher sollte 2560 x 1440 @60FPS @ 60Hz deutlich weniger Leistung benötigen als 1920 x 1080 @ 144FPS @ 144Hz
Bei 27" sollten es schon 2560 x 1440 sein und wenn der Qnix das noch mit über 90Hz kann hat man ein guten Kompromiss aus Bildqualität(dank Samsung PLS Panel) und Gaming-Tauglichkeit.
Der hier wäre da perfekt New "Ultimate Perfect Pixel" Qnix 27" QX2710 Evolution II Slim 2560x1440 Monitor | eBay

Achso und mit deiner Radeon kannst du vernünftiges 3D vergessen.


----------



## Fiftdey (19. Mai 2014)

5partan_93 schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja alles sehr verlockend an, was du da sagst, aber ich habe da immer so ein ungutes Gefühl, genauso wenn "Made in China" draufsteht. Klar, im Endeffekt ist alles in China zusammengebastelt, was in diesen Monitoren steckt.
> Höhenverstellbarkeit ist natürlich eine nette Sache und die "Markengeräte" sehen meist auch wesentlich schöner aus (m.E.). Wovor ich wirklich zurückschrecke, ist eine Bestellung im Ausland, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es da zwangsläufig im Falle eines Defektes zu Problemen mit der Garantieabwicklung kommt (da steht zwar, dass man ein Jahr Gewährleistung hat, aber das ist denke ich in der Realität ein großes Problem).


 
So ein Müll.. lies dich bitte in den eigens für den Korep Bildschirm Thread ein.. da hatten mehrere Probleme & diese wurden alle samt reklamiert und haben neue bekommen oder geld zurück..
wenn nicht kauf ihn dir bei amazon.com 

sowas hab ich selten gelesen.. müll! wozu gibt es extra bewertungen bei ebay???


----------



## Ion (19. Mai 2014)

5partan_93 schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja alles sehr verlockend an, was du da sagst, aber ich habe da immer so ein ungutes Gefühl, genauso wenn "Made in China" draufsteht. Klar, im Endeffekt ist alles in China zusammengebastelt, was in diesen Monitoren steckt.
> Höhenverstellbarkeit ist natürlich eine nette Sache und die "Markengeräte" sehen meist auch wesentlich schöner aus (m.E.). Wovor ich wirklich zurückschrecke, ist eine Bestellung im Ausland, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es da zwangsläufig im Falle eines Defektes zu Problemen mit der Garantieabwicklung kommt (da steht zwar, dass man ein Jahr Gewährleistung hat, aber das ist denke ich in der Realität ein großes Problem).


 Die Abwicklung dauert natürlich ein paar Tage länger, obwohl das nicht mal unbedingt der Fall sein muss.
Riskieren lohnt sich aber, mein QNIX ist "perfect", sprich ohne Pixelfehler und Lichthöfe - ka ob ich Glück hatte oder ob viele so eine Qualität bieten.
Und das alles für 316€
Der erste gescheite 1440p *hier* kostet 467€ (von Dell) und ob der 4K-DS mit macht? Kann ich nicht genau sagen, doch für mich war das ein Kaufgrund.


----------



## Fiftdey (19. Mai 2014)

Ich habe sogar ohne perfect pixel einen Bildschirm ohne jeglichen Fehler oder makel!


----------



## zornix (20. Mai 2014)

asus vg278he 
benq xl2720t
beide sind sehr gut

kannst über beiden kucken

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWfwjIZbP6I


----------



## MOD6699 (20. Mai 2014)

Cool danke für das Video zornix. Kannst du mir nun noch ein Video schicken über die beiden Monitore zweecks test? Bzw ein anderes bei dem werde ich irgendwie so abgelenkt


----------



## zornix (20. Mai 2014)

also wie gesagt  die beiden sind sehr gut für Gaming, 
ja die haben echt getestet welche 27 zoll Monitor besser für zocken.
ich hole mir auch asus vg 278he


----------



## 5partan_93 (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich habe mich länger mit "Ion" hier aus dem Forum ausgetauscht und mir so tatsächlich (ich habe eigentlich lieber "Markengeräte") einen sog. "Korea-Bildschirm" geholt. Ich hatte mich intensiv in die Materie eingelesen und mir dann einen "QNIX QX2710 LED" bestellt. Erst war ich wegen der Lieferung aus Südkorea skeptisch, wurde aber mehr als überrascht. Ich habe den Monitor am 22.05. bestellt und heute hängt er bereits an meiner Wand. Das ist wirklich eine unglaubliche Logistikleistung (rund 8500 Km von Südkorea über Kasachstan nach Köln und von da aus hierher). Ich habe mir die Zusatzoption "Perfekt Pixel" nicht gegönnt und das hat sich bezahlt gemacht,ich kann keine defekten Pixel oder andere Fehler entdecken! Im Verfgleich zu meinem ursprünglichen Gerät (FullHD, 60 Hz, TN-Panel) ist alles so viel schärfer, farbenfroher und besser. Ich bin wirklich begeistert. Jetzt habe ich echtes WQHD mit 100 Hz am laufen (nicht wie bisher per Downsampling). Am Anfang habe ich stark gezweifelt, das ist alles verflogen. Meine Meinung: Wer sich da noch einen ähnlichen Monitor von ASUS, Benq und Co. für ein Vielfaches des hier gezahlten Preises kauft, hat entweder zu viel Geld oder sich nicht richtig informiert (Man bedenke, dass in meinem Monitor jetzt eigentlich ein Samsung PLS Panel verbaut ist).
MfG und vielen Dank für eure Anregungen,
5partan_93


----------



## hanu (27. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> So ein Müll.. lies dich bitte in den eigens für den Korep Bildschirm Thread ein.. da hatten mehrere Probleme & diese wurden alle samt reklamiert und haben neue bekommen oder geld zurück..
> wenn nicht kauf ihn dir bei amazon.com
> 
> sowas hab ich selten gelesen.. müll! wozu gibt es extra bewertungen bei ebay???


 
sorry aber ich kenne mich da nicht so aus,wenn ich das über amazon.com kaufe..wie hoch sind da die zoll kosten,oder kann ich denn dort gar nicht kaufen...denke aber mal der wird um einiges teuerer sein wie in ebay 

mfg


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> So ein Müll.. lies dich bitte in den eigens für den Korep Bildschirm Thread ein.. da hatten mehrere Probleme & diese wurden alle samt reklamiert und haben neue bekommen oder geld zurück..
> wenn nicht kauf ihn dir bei amazon.com
> 
> sowas hab ich selten gelesen.. müll! wozu gibt es extra bewertungen bei ebay???



Aber schön zu hören, das die Dinger wohl doch nicht die eierlegenden Wollmilchsäue sind.
Mich würde die Garantie doch sehr stören. 
Es ist nur ein Jahr, mehr nicht.
Bei meinem BenQ habe ich drei Jahre mit vor Ort Tausch.


----------



## Fiftdey (28. Mai 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber schön zu hören, das die Dinger wohl doch nicht die eierlegenden Wollmilchsäue sind.
> Mich würde die Garantie doch sehr stören.
> Es ist nur ein Jahr, mehr nicht.
> Bei meinem BenQ habe ich drei Jahre mit vor Ort Tausch.


 
Warum werden jetzt wieder die Tatsachen so zurecht gelegt und in einem schlechten Gesamtbild dargestellt? 

Das es eine minimale Fehlerquote gibt sollte jedem klar sein bei den ganzen Berichten - aber dafür würde ich den extra erstellten Thread dafür nehmen! 

@hanu 
Frag mal speedies aus dem Forum hier, er hat bei Amazon bestellt. 
Ich weiß nur das es etwas teuerer ist vom gesamtpreis des Bildschirmes


----------



## JoM79 (28. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Warum werden jetzt wieder die Tatsachen so zurecht gelegt und in einem schlechten Gesamtbild dargestellt?
> 
> Das es eine minimale Fehlerquote gibt sollte jedem klar sein bei den ganzen Berichten - aber dafür würde ich den extra erstellten Thread dafür nehmen!


 
Es geht nur darum, dass die Monitore hier immer nur höchsten Tönen gelobt werden und es einem immer so vorkommt als wären sie Wunderwerke der Technik.
Nicht jeder will oder kann auf Ausstattung, Ergonomie und Garantie verzichten.
Es kann ja sein das die Monitore nen super Bild haben, aber was nutzt mir das wenn das drunherum nicht passt.


----------



## Fiftdey (28. Mai 2014)

Wozu kauf ich einen Monitor? Wegen dem Bild hauptsächlich! Das passt in diesem Fall wunderbar. Wer einen höhen verstellbaren Fuß brauch der legt sich Bücher oder etwas anderes darunter. Wer USB Ports brauch (ich hab genug am Rechner) ja der hat Pech. Also für den Preis sollte man nicht meckern. 

Aber jeden das seine, ich brauch in der Hinsicht kein benq, samsung, Dell oder ähnliches drauf zu stehen haben - dafür kaufe ich mir dann zwei 27" Bildschirme


----------



## JoM79 (28. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Wozu kauf ich einen Monitor? Wegen dem Bild hauptsächlich! Das passt in diesem Fall wunderbar. Wer einen höhen verstellbaren Fuß brauch der legt sich Bücher oder etwas anderes darunter. Wer USB Ports brauch (ich hab genug am Rechner) ja der hat Pech. Also für den Preis sollte man nicht meckern.



Warum denken eigentlich immer alle der Monitor wäre zu niedrig?
Mir ist der sonst zu hoch.
Ich kaufe mir doch auch kein Auto ohne Ausstattung und Ergonomie, warum sollte ich dann beim Monitor auf Annehmlichkeiten verzichten.
Mit Steuern und Zoll sind die auch nicht so billig.


----------



## Fiftdey (28. Mai 2014)

Also ich finde 300€ billiger als 600€. Nur weil da ein USB3.0 Port dabei ist .. und ach so ja Lautsprecher oder Höhen Verstellbarkeit.. dafür zahl ich dann gern 300€ mehr.
Egal, muss jeder selber wissen - ein Restrisiko besteht immer, dem sollte man bewusst sein. Ich hatte auch meine Bedenken, wurde eines besseren belehrt.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Also ich finde 300€ billiger als 600€. Nur weil da ein USB3.0 Port dabei ist .. und ach so ja Lautsprecher oder Höhen Verstellbarkeit.. dafür zahl ich dann gern 300€ mehr.
> Egal, muss jeder selber wissen - ein Restrisiko besteht immer, dem sollte man bewusst sein. Ich hatte auch meine Bedenken, wurde eines besseren belehrt.



Naja eher 150 Euro mehr, aber wie du schon sagst, das muss jeder selber wissen.
Die Garantie ist ja auch länger und einfacher geregelt.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (28. Mai 2014)

Rabber schrieb:


> Samsung und LG kommen auch aus Korea.
> 
> Naja bei 144FPS@144Hz brauchst du rein theoretisch auch mehr als das doppelte an Leistung was du für 60FPS@60Hz brauchst.Die Auflösung 2560 x 1440 ist nur 50% höher als 1920 x 1080 daher sollte 2560 x 1440 @60FPS @ 60Hz deutlich weniger Leistung benötigen als 1920 x 1080 @ 144FPS @ 144Hz
> Bei 27" sollten es schon 2560 x 1440 sein und wenn der Qnix das noch mit über 90Hz kann hat man ein guten Kompromiss aus Bildqualität(dank Samsung PLS Panel) und Gaming-Tauglichkeit.
> ...


 
Der Qnix 27" QX2710 Evolution II ist alles andere als Perfect.Einen Monitor in Hochglanzschwarz(Umrandung/Verkleidung) würde ich gleich weiter gehen und einen matten hohlen der nicht blenden tut.Ich rede aus Erfahrung


----------



## ein_schelm (28. Mai 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/QNIX-QX2710-...Monitore_Flachbildschirme&hash=item1c3d70cf28

Der Monitor schaut schon richtig Lecker aus! Zu diesem Preis, diese Leistung!
Ich würde ja sofort zuschlagen aber die letzten Tage/ Wochen haben mir gezeigt das es wohl glücksache ist - ein fehlerfreien Monitor zu bekommen.


----------



## Dedded (29. Mai 2014)

Man ... ich weiß jetzt auch nicht so recht was ich machen soll. Sieht ja alles Recht gut aus, vor allem für den Preis!
Aber wie hoch ist die Chance, dass ich einen fehlerfreien Monitor bekomme... das weiß wohl keiner ;/
Sollte man den Monitor auf Ebay oder Amazon.com bestellen?
Und wie sieht das mit den Kosten aus die dazu kommen also Zoll usw. 

LG


----------



## 5partan_93 (30. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mit der "Fehlerquote" auch keine Erfahrungen, ich habe einen Monitor ohne (für mich erkennbare) Fehler erhalten. Ich hatte aber ehrlich gesagt bezüglich der Bestellung keine Bedenken. Der Ebay-Käuferschutz ist immer da und da ich per PayPal zahle habe ich noch eine weitere Sicherheit. Es steht doch in jeder Artikelbeschreibung, ist der Monitor defekt, wird er ausgetauscht. Bei meinem Händler hieß das, wenn mehr als 3 Pixel "defekt" sind oder irgendetwas anderes beschädigt ist.
Ich habe da vor dem Kauf sehr viel mit Leuten geredet/geschrieben und im Internet recherchiert. Fakt ist, es gibt hierzulande derzeit keinen Monitor mit IPS oder PLS Panel und 100Hz+ (man kann diese Monitore wirklich spielend über die 60 Hz übertakten, bei mir funktionieren 100 Hz problemlos). Die Koreaner sind in dieser Beziehung einfach einen Schritt weiter als wir. Und wenn es dann ähnliche Geräte bei uns gibt, dann kosten sie wesentlich mehr.
Was für mich wichtig war, ist folgendes.
Es gibt Modelle mit vielen Anschlussmöglichkeiten (HDMI, DVI, VGA, teilweise noch Displayport und Ton), bei diesen kommt immer irgendwie "Multi" im Namen vor. Diese Modelle haben einen wesentlich höheren Inputlag als die Variante, die ich (bewusst) gewählt habe.
Wie gesagt, ich habe den "Evolution II", der hat ein PLS Panel, nur Dual DVI, ich lasse ihn mit 2560 x 1440 @ 100 Hz laufen. Ich bin mächtig beeindruckt (war vorher auch skeptisch) von meinem Monitor (Modelle ohne "Multi" haben einen viel geringeren "Inputlag").
Meiner Meinung nach sollte hier niemand Behauptungen aufstellen, der nicht einen solchen Monitor (oder einen vergleichbaren) besitzt oder zumindest begutachten konnte.
Der Kritikpunkt bezüglich des instabilen Fußes ist für mich kein Argument, mein vorheriger/ (jetzt) Zweitbildschirm (in DE erworbener) "Samsung P2450" hat genau die selbe instabile Konstruktion. Ich habe jetzt beide Monitore per Wandhalterung montiert und fertig.
Ein Tipp von mir: Wenn ihr so einen Monitor kaufen wollt, schaut bei Ebay bei dem Händler "accessorieswhole" (offizieller Händler für diese Monitore).
Letztendlich muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
PS: Ich habe mir bezüglich der Qualitätsfrage mal die Freude gemacht und Rezessionen von "Markenmonitoren" bei Amazon und Co. durchgelesen. Es ist doch schon verblüffend, wie dieser Monitore aufgrund von Defekten zurückgesendet werden . Das nur mal nebenbei als Anregung.
MfG und noch einen schönen Tag an alle!
5partan_93


----------



## Dedded (30. Mai 2014)

5partan_93 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit der "Fehlerquote" auch keine Erfahrungen, ich habe einen Monitor ohne (für mich erkennbare) Fehler erhalten. Ich hatte aber ehrlich gesagt bezüglich der Bestellung keine Bedenken. Der Ebay-Käuferschutz ist immer da und da ich per PayPal zahle habe ich noch eine weitere Sicherheit. Es steht doch in jeder Artikelbeschreibung, ist der Monitor defekt, wird er ausgetauscht. Bei meinem Händler hieß das, wenn mehr als 3 Pixel "defekt" sind oder irgendetwas anderes beschädigt ist.
> Ich habe da vor dem Kauf sehr viel mit Leuten geredet/geschrieben und im Internet recherchiert. Fakt ist, es gibt hierzulande derzeit keinen Monitor mit IPS oder PLS Panel und 100Hz+ (man kann diese Monitore wirklich spielend über die 60 Hz übertakten, bei mir funktionieren 100 Hz problemlos). Die Koreaner sind in dieser Beziehung einfach einen Schritt weiter als wir. Und wenn es dann ähnliche Geräte bei uns gibt, dann kosten sie wesentlich mehr.
> Was für mich wichtig war, ist folgendes.
> Es gibt Modelle mit vielen Anschlussmöglichkeiten (HDMI, DVI, VGA, teilweise noch Displayport und Ton), bei diesen kommt immer irgendwie "Multi" im Namen vor. Diese Modelle haben einen wesentlich höheren Inputlag als die Variante, die ich (bewusst) gewählt habe.
> ...


 

Cool Danke dir für den ausführlichen Beitrag ^^ werde den dann wohl auch bestellen, hab mich vorher auch noch ein bisschen informiert und ich gehe das kleine Risiko einfach mal ein. werde hier berichten sobald ich den Monitor erhalten habe.


----------



## ein_schelm (30. Mai 2014)

5partan_93 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Händler hieß das, wenn mehr als 3 Pixel "defekt" sind oder irgendetwas anderes beschädigt ist.


 
Mir wurde mal ein Monitor geliefert mit einem "defekten" Pixel... mitten im Bild. Das hat gereicht... Verstehe irgendwie nicht warum es zu unterschieden in der Qualität kommen muss? Muss man heutzutage glück haben ein fehlerfreies Produkt zu bekommen?

Ich denke die Hersteller wissen genau davon und bestimmt bleiben nicht wenige "Gurken" zuhause beim Kunden...


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (30. Mai 2014)

Darauf achten, dass du keinen Zoll zahlen musst, Monitore kosten nur Umsatzsteuer!


----------



## 5partan_93 (16. Juni 2014)

Ja,  da hast du Recht. Dann nennen wir es einfach Einfuhrsteuer.
MfG


----------



## 5partan_93 (20. Juni 2014)

*Thema kann geschlossen werden!*


----------

